# Nooo! My kitten has worms!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My little kitten that I found at the zoo has tape worms.  I just found one on her rear end. So I guess I have to go to the vet and get her some wormer too. Does anyone know if kitten wormer costs more than goat and horse wormer or less?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, do you have a Tractor Supply near you? They carry tapeworm pills for cats...though I think she would need to be at least 8 weeks for her to have the wormer.

It is Tradewinds brand.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

It's about 45 minutes to the nearest TSC, sadly. And I think they close in an hour or so. And I have no idea on exactly how old she is, but she's probably close to 8 weeks. I have to go to the vet tomorrow and get a fecal done on my goats and lamb anyways, so I guess I can just ask him about a good wormer for her. (I'm just a little scared to see the price tag)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

For my barn cats I just give a pea size amount of the safeguard for 3 days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would do the same Ashley :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Alright I'll give it a try! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck Crissa...... :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Pam! Poor little kitten is now in quarentine, she hates it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam! Poor little kitten is now in quarentine, she hates it!


 Your welcome Crissa....poor baby.....that can't be fun....  :hug:


----------

